# Amentum Boost/EQD Arrows for Bass Mods



## irvmuller (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm loving the simplicity of the Amentum Boost and would love to try it on bass. However, looking at reviews of the EQD Arrows from talkbass, the biggest issue, for those of us who play at the lower end of the scale, is that it loses a lot of bottom end. I'm considering getting the Amentum and figuring out how to make it a little more bass friendly though.

First, I'm considering changing out C2 with a higher value to let more bottom end through. Maybe I'll stick in a 100n.

I'm also considering changing the 2n5089 out of Q1 with a 2n2222a. It's less gainy but has more bass and is smoother.

The concern is how does the rest of the circuit get affected by those changes.

*If you have other suggestions or thoughts please share.* Thanks.

Attached is the schematic.


----------



## Jbanks (Aug 4, 2020)

It’s such a small circuit, try socketing the Q and cap to see how much that affects the sounds. You can always permanently solder it w/o the socket once you dial it in.


----------



## irvmuller (Aug 4, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> It’s such a small circuit, try socketing the Q and cap to see how much that affects the sounds. You can always permanently solder it w/o the socket once you dial it in.



Yeah, I was planning to socket Q and start with the 2n2222a. I'll try whatever else I have with me. It is a tiny circuit so I don't how much that limits my ability to experiment.

You think changing C2 would make a difference as well? I'm very new to this and am definitely still learning.


----------



## BurntFingers (Aug 4, 2020)

I'd go way bigger. Say a 1uf at c2 and 470n ish at c3. You might need to go to a 2.2uf at the input cap down the line but see how you go.


----------



## irvmuller (Aug 4, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> I'd go way bigger. Say a 1uf at c2 and 470n ish at c3. You might need to go to a 2.2uf at the input cap down the line but see how you go.



thanks for your suggestions! I will try them out and post back on here to let everyone know how it goes.


----------

